# Doc Conducting Experiment on me



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Last month Doc added 1200mg daily of Magnesium Citrate to my daily regeme of Methimozole, Selenium, Alluporonal, Prednesone and Vitamin D. It did make an improvement.

Now Doc is adding Potassium Chloride prescription strength.

http://www.naturalnews.com/022589_potassium_diet_deficiency.html



> It turns out that excessive consumption of licorice can cause potassium deficiency. Not only do some people consume too much licorice, but licorice is also used medicinally to treat tuberculosis, gastritis, hepatitis, and dermatitis. Anyone being treated for these conditions may want to consider taking a potassium supplement.
> 
> It is important that anyone with a health condition related to potassium deficiency eliminate the consumption of licorice from their diet. Because *hyperthyroidism can cause potassium deficiency*, anyone with thyroid disease should not eat licorice as well.
> 
> Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/022589_potassium_diet_deficiency.html#ixzz2JZN7w6t9


I was a licorice freak for years.

Potassium has been addressed on this forum before but not in this context.

Wonder if Doc is on to something here. Any thoughts?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

OOPS, forgot this part:


> Since lack of potassium may cause edema, it is possible it plays a role in chronic headaches, pain in the eyes, hypertension, and the *rapid increase in body weight in those with hyperthyroidism*.
> 
> The weight gain when I went hyper and into Graves was puzzling my Doc.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> Last month Doc added 1200mg daily of Magnesium Citrate to my daily regeme of Methimozole, Selenium, Alluporonal, Prednesone and Vitamin D. It did make an improvement.
> 
> Now Doc is adding Potassium Citrate prescription strength.
> 
> ...


How very interesting!!! I do know that the use of the real licorice is contraindicated for a lot of things.

Your doc sounds like the bomb and you sound like you are feeling better!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Very interesting! Sounds like you have a great doctor!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Thankx Andros, I am feeling better still hypo and freezing. I don't ever remember being this cold in my life. Gonna wear out the microwave heating my rice pack. LOL I swear the magnesium citrate has done miracles. Made my gut start working again, pain is tolerable, mood, depression, anxiety and concentration is better and no crying for no reason spells. If what I have researched on Potassium Citrate is accurate, this may be the kick my body needs to get this "Graves" into remission.

Have an appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow morning. :scared0011:


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

You have found a wise and rare Doctor Hotgrandma.


----------

